# CO lift ticket prices out of control



## slomac (Nov 2, 2011)

Starting to look at lift ticket prices for our Jan ski trip to vail/beaver creek.  over $100 per day for adults.  We will probably ski 5 days so a pass is not worth it.  Do they ever offer local deals in colorado if you buy at a grocery store?  or any other type of discount?
thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2011)

You might try a Costco in Denver (assuming you fly into Denver & then drive to Vail).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Entertainment Books have good lift ticket discounts.  I don't actually look at them, but I know there are some in there.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 2, 2011)

slomac said:


> Starting to look at lift ticket prices for our Jan ski trip to vail/beaver creek.  over $100 per day for adults.



$1,000 for 5 days for 2 adults in Vail/Beaver Creek!!  I'm too cheap and would
 consider going elsewhere.

George


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 2, 2011)

Too late now probably, but I think that the Epic Pass is a great deal.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 2, 2011)

I paid advance Internet purchase price for two adults and one 12y old for Beaver Creek/ Vail two years ago. Services and grooming in BC are worth the price. Public transportation at no cost. You can take gondola from Westin at Avon. Skip one expensive meal and go to TS presentation to get some $$ back  ; invest in 5 day pass for one week of unforgettable skiing.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 2, 2011)

It all depends on your ski habits. Vail lift tickets are actually pretty cheap if you ski a lot. If you ski 7 days or less, yeah, they're probably more expensive than ever.

Your best bet might be to buy a locals pass, $519 for unlimited skiing or riding at Breckenridge, Keystone and Arapahoe Basin with limited restrictions at Heavenly and Northstar, plus 10 restricted days at Vail or Beaver Creek.

With the pass, you get six discounted (ski with a friend) tickets, so that would reduce your costs as well.

Definitely worth it if you can work in a second trip.  I see you own in Tahoe - you'd essentially be getting a restricted season pass at Heavenly/Northstar for free.

Vail, Beaver Creek, Heavenly & Northstar restricted: 11/25 - 11/26/2011, 12/26-12/31/2011, 1/14/2012 & 2/18-2/19/2012.

http://www.snow.com/epic-pass/passes.aspx


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 3, 2011)

YanaManolov said:


> I paid advance Internet purchase price for two adults and one 12y old for Beaver Creek/ Vail two years ago. Services and grooming in BC are worth the price. Public transportation at no cost. You can take gondola from Westin at Avon. Skip one expensive meal and go to TS presentation to get some $$ back  ; invest in 5 day pass for one week of unforgettable skiing.



I did the advance internet purchase thing for Vail/BC a couple of years ago, also.  It saved abut 20-25% if I recall correctly.

Vail is very expensive as ski areas go -- but it's not just the lift tickets.  Condo rentals are expensive, restaurants are expensive, parking is distant and expensive, etc., etc.  Vail has excellent snow and terrain, far superior to what we have locally at Tahoe.  Whether Vail worth the additional cost is an individual decision.


----------



## wcfr1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Always check Liftopia.com before buying.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 9, 2011)

The snow will be awesome this winter in the mountains. 

I live in Boulder and we got almost no snow last year on the High Plains but the mountain snow was "epic". 

The glaciers actually got bigger after receding for many years.

Looks like Colorado will have water from the snow melt next summer.

Already lots of snow in Vail. Powder city.

Look for deals on the life tixs.


----------

